# Broken Rib or Foreign object?



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I came home today to find one of my cobalts with something wrong. He is active, eating, moving all around the viv. What does it look like to you. Does it look like he broke a rib or swallowed something? (I have no idea what he could have swallowed). The pictures suck because I still suck at the macro lens.








































Candy


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

I would recommend emailing dr.frye pronto, it definitely looks like the frog took a spill.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

My first thought would be a nematode. It's really hard to say though and as you said, the pics are a bit blurry. I wouldn't think he would hop fine and such with a broken rib and the chance of him swallowing something that would poke out like that are slim.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> My first thought would be a nematode. It's really hard to say though and as you said, the pics are a bit blurry. I wouldn't think he would hop fine and such with a broken rib and the chance of him swallowing something that would poke out like that are slim.


Is a nematode something that grows under the skin because this thing is definately protruding from under the skin.
Candy


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

yup, they are basically just worms. Usually roundworms.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

OK, thank you. I am going to e-mail Dr. Frye. I am going to try to get better pics before sending the e-mail to him though.
Candy


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Candy -

It is hard to make it out with the blurry pics. If you can, try and get some more using the methods I mentioned in the Photog section. I can't tell what it is - but it isn't a broken rib - as amphibians don't have ribs.

Oz


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I am definately going to take more photos of him tomorrow using the f/stop methods you suggested. Also using my speedlight. When I checked on him a little bit ago, he was calling again so I was quite sure at that point that it could be a parasite more than an injury since he was calling his head off. 
Candy


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

UPDATE: the protrusion on the cobalt was a foreign body. It was a piece of coca fiber. It pushed its way through today and when I saw it, I went to catch the frog to pull it out but he did it himself with his back leg. My question now is should I treat him for a bacterial infection for a few days?
Candy


----------

